# Blue Tit



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Day one and all,

We are now beginning to see the new fledgelings out and about at last! I think they are a little bit later up here in the Highlands than back down south.

We saw a pair of Blue Tits that had made a nest in a stone bridge ferrying food back and forth.










Regards

Dean


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

How did you get her to pose like that?  
Lovely shot


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You are not late.
Our blue tits left the nest on friday. Six of them.
We have six boxes in the garden and only one is used each year.
Blackbirds and thrushes have just left the neighbours lleylandii so now i can cut it back to the boundary. Awfull stuff


Dave p


----------



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Ours left yesterday.

This was grabbed last week from a video so quality not so good!!


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Blue Tits are still carrying food into the nest sites here in S.Wales


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

We have a camera in our blue tit box and have watched a female (who we thought was a male and called BT) from winter roosting, to building her nest, then laying eggs, even telling the mail when they started to hatch (both on washing line and the female fluttering her wings in the way they do) and then both feeding the young. So good to watch all this. Sadly one young one died and 4 eggs did not hatch but 4 flew the nest.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, these seem to be very late.
We have 3 boxes dotted around and were delighted when 2 were used this year. Both fledged about 2 months ago within a few days of each other.

These birds are amazing to watch aren't they. The parents just never stop fetching food and by the time the young are ready, they just look absolutely shattered and bedraggled. Then to watch the fledgelings take their first flights, is just so funny.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry Motormouth I should have said "earlier this year" as this was back in April/may. sorry about that. regards Chris


----------

